# Well blast, I guess it had to happen



## DavidR8 (Jun 28, 2022)

Was feeling crummy on Saturday, worse Sunday and Monday I tested positive for Covid. Holed up in our bedroom now, fever has passed so it looks like I could be free by Sunday.


----------



## brino (Jun 28, 2022)

Hi David, I am sorry to hear that. Get lots of rest and hopefully you will be back to the shop in no time.
All my best wishes for a fast and full recovery.
Brian


----------



## aliva (Jun 28, 2022)

David   Hope you feel better soon. So far I've been lucky or diligent haven't had Covid yet. Hopefully never. Got my 4th does last week.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 28, 2022)

brino said:


> Hi David, I am sorry to hear that. Get lots of rest and hopefully you will be back to the shop in no time.
> All my best wishes for a fast and full recovery.
> Brian


Thanks Brian, feeling semi-ok... had to do some office work for 30 or so minutes and that was enough to put me back in bed. 
Blah... Hopefully I'm up and back at it soon.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 28, 2022)

aliva said:


> David   Hope you feel better soon. So far I've been lucky or diligent haven't had Covid yet. Hopefully never. Got my 4th does last week.


Thank you, I've had three doses and am expecting to get notified for my fourth soon'ish. 
No idea where/when I picked it up but suspect it was last week perhaps in the office?


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 28, 2022)

Went up north Sunday to visit some friends. Stopped to see my masseuse. She was curled up under blankets on the floor of her tiny home. I opened the door to talk to her, but didn't go in. Made sure she was ok, and asked if she needed anything. I think this is her third round with it. hope you have a quick, and full recovery David. Mike


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 28, 2022)

FOMOGO said:


> Went up north Sunday to visit some friends. Stopped to see my masseuse. She was curled up under blankets on the floor of her tiny home. I opened the door to talk to her, but didn't go in. Made sure she was ok, and asked if she needed anything. I think this is her third round with it. hope you have a quick, and full recovery David. Mike


Thanks Mike, I appreciate that. I hope your masseuse see a full recovery! Three times. Dang.


----------



## jbobb1 (Jun 28, 2022)

Sorry to hear David. I had a similar event happen about 3 months ago. Wasn't too bad. Hope you do well also.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 28, 2022)

jbobb1 said:


> Sorry to hear David. I had a similar event happen about 3 months ago. Wasn't too bad. Hope you do well also.


Thank you!


----------



## francist (Jun 28, 2022)

Yikes, sorry to hear that news David! We’ve been pretty lucky around here the last while but as you’ve just shown it’s still out there. Get well soon, my friend.

-frank


----------



## extropic (Jun 28, 2022)

FOMOGO said:


> Went up north Sunday to visit some friends. Stopped to see my masseuse. She was curled up under blankets on the floor of her tiny home. I opened the door to talk to her, but didn't go in. Made sure she was ok, and asked if she needed anything. *I think this is her third round with it*. hope you have a quick, and full recovery David. Mike


----------



## extropic (Jun 28, 2022)

Take care David. I'm confident we'll see you back up to speed soon.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 28, 2022)

francist said:


> Yikes, sorry to hear that news David! We’ve been pretty lucky around here the last while but as you’ve just shown it’s still out there. Get well soon, my friend.
> 
> -frank


Thanks Frank, I appreciate it!


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 28, 2022)

extropic said:


> Take care David. I'm confident we'll see you back up to speed soon.


Thank you!


----------



## savarin (Jun 28, 2022)

Good to hear your feeling better.
Take care and dont overdo it.
Charles


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 28, 2022)

savarin said:


> Good to hear your feeling better.
> Take care and dont overdo it.
> Charles


Thanks Charles, I appreciate it!


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jun 28, 2022)

This Covid is not going to go away.
Went to Walmart this morning, half the cashiers and some of the shoppers were not wearing masks.
I hope you get better sooner than you expect,  after all you're still young, it is harder on older folks.


----------



## 7milesup (Jun 28, 2022)

I had my bout with covid about a month ago.  Vax'ed and boosted.  I have absolutely no idea where I got it from but I suspect that was from visiting a local store or two. Was not in close contact with anyone so it was a mystery.   
My main health issue was extreme fatigue.   Like you David, I was working from home and I remember one day I got to 11am and that is all she wrote.  Slept a big chunk of the rest of the day.

Get well soon and don't ignore what your body is telling you.  If you are tired, take a nap.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 28, 2022)

Ken from ontario said:


> This Covid is not going to go away.
> Went to Walmart this morning, half the cashiers and some of the shoppers were not wearing masks.
> I hope you get better sooner than you expect,  after all you're still young, it is harder on older folks.


I expect it to be with us forever now.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 28, 2022)

7milesup said:


> I had my bout with covid about a month ago.  Vax'ed and boosted.  I have absolutely no idea where I got it from but I suspect that was from visiting a local store or two. Was not in close contact with anyone so it was a mystery.
> My main health issue was extreme fatigue.   Like you David, I was working from home and I remember one day I got to 11am and that is all she wrote.  Slept a big chunk of the rest of the day.
> 
> Get well soon and don't ignore what your body is telling you.  If you are tired, take a nap.


Thanks mate, I was pretty wiped out today. Definitely napping at will!


----------



## Dhal22 (Jun 29, 2022)

Take care David,   I have 2 employees out this week with Covid.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 29, 2022)

Dhal22 said:


> Take care David, I have 2 employees out this week with Covid.



Thanks!
I’m pretty sure there’s a few folks not in my office because of COVID.


----------



## Just for fun (Jun 29, 2022)

Sorry to hear you caught the bug.   Here's wishing you a full and speedy recovery! 

Tim


----------



## wachuko (Jun 29, 2022)

Very sorry to learn of these news... Wishing you a speedy recovery.

We continue to stay away, as much as possible, from large crowds or just any going out that is not necessary...  Not worth the risk.... 

Take good care of yourself.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 29, 2022)

Well we solved the mystery of when I got the infection. Last Thursday we went for dinner with someone who tested positive on Friday. He had thought he was just having bad allergy reaction to the spring pollen but apparently not.


----------



## Dhal22 (Jun 29, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Very sorry to learn of these news... Wishing you a speedy recovery.
> 
> We continue to stay away, as much as possible, from large crowds or just any going out that is not necessary...  Not worth the risk....
> 
> Take good care of yourself.




Restaurants,  ball games,  concerts,  travel,  I do it all regularly.   I've had it (after I was 'vaccinated') and got through it ok.  2 employees now are out with it but I'm not staying home year after year.


----------



## wachuko (Jun 29, 2022)

Dhal22 said:


> Restaurants,  ball games,  concerts,  travel,  I do it all regularly.   I've had it (after I was 'vaccinated') and got through it ok.  2 employees now are out with it but I'm not staying home year after year.


I am not complaining, all this allowed me to save for the milling and lathe!


----------



## Dhal22 (Jun 29, 2022)

wachuko said:


> I am not complaining, all this allowed me to save for the milling and lathe!



Hard (impossible) to argue that.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 1, 2022)

Well after being isolated since Monday and feeling much better save for a blasted headache and zero sense of taste I still tested positive this afternoon. 
Bah!


----------



## WobblyHand (Jul 1, 2022)

Sorry to hear that.  Hope you recover soon.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 4, 2022)

Well I'm back in the land of the living. Sort of. Out of bed because I had to vacate so my wife could isolate. The fun never ends here!


----------



## WobblyHand (Jul 4, 2022)

Good news for you, and not good news for her.  Speedy recovery to your wife.


----------



## extropic (Jul 4, 2022)

Glad to hear you're on your feet. Sorry to hear your wife got stung.

I don't know if you have any children in the house. I was thinking that having Dad, then Mom, sequestered would be a challenge for them too.

Best wishes,


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 4, 2022)

extropic said:


> Glad to hear you're on your feet. Sorry to hear your wife got stung.
> 
> I don't know if you have any children in the house. I was thinking that having Dad, then Mom, sequestered would be a challenge for them too.
> 
> Best wishes,


Yup two kids 13 and 15, they've been great really.


----------



## francist (Jul 4, 2022)

Gosh this is a wicked thing, isn’t it. You can see why it just keeps spiralling round and round.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 4, 2022)

francist said:


> Gosh this is a wicked thing, isn’t it. You can see why it just keeps spiralling round and round.


Indeed, in a way I'd like for all of us to get it so we can deal with all at once.


----------

